# Do Doordash customer have to rate us after delivery?



## adilakif (Mar 22, 2017)

Is it mandatory for them to rate us? When I get a single 1 star rating my overall rating sinks. I feel like customers dont rate when they are happy with the delivery.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I dont think rating is mandatory for the customer.


----------



## allcingbonz21 (Feb 20, 2017)

dont worry about ratings as long as you dont mess up a delivery be happy bank the fund and move on hopefully to a next request to deliver, am I right or what


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

We should be able to rate them.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Meh. Wouldn't matter since there are so many delivery companies out there.


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Meh. Wouldn't matter since there are so many delivery companies out there.


Please elaborate.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

tcaud said:


> Please elaborate.


If Door Dash decides to drop you, Caviar and Grubhub are better paying food delivery options.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Door dash sucks. Their payment to driver is not transparent. No matter how big value ($$$) the food is, drivers were always paid UP TO $8 to $10 per hour. Just decline all the orders either total distance is over 8 miles or the order amount is less than $15. Give these orders to other drivers


----------

